# weekend BMQ 25 NOV



## Manimal (14 Nov 2005)

any one going?
i am  no kit yet, and the date is getting close.


----------



## pte (22 Nov 2005)

Haha don't get too excited. Weekend BMQ sucked most of the time, but you meet alot of cool people. Have fun.


----------



## polo (24 Nov 2005)

I'm going..if you're at Fort York see ya there!   so happy, but i guess we aren't supposed to worry about the kit because all i got was a sleeping bag to be returned with an air matress, flashlight, camo paint and basin. Oh ya, did you get a list of clothes or whatever we need to bring (specifics)  ??? 
See ya tomorrow i guess


----------



## Manimal (24 Nov 2005)

just got a call that my kit and another pte's kit from the unit isn't here, and it might be tomorrow, but bring other clothing just in case LOL. so if it comes i have a LOT of stuff with me. parade night was cancelled because of the weather. hope the weather is good for travel tomorrow. it would suck to die getting a ride to BMQ LOL.

Ps what's a 

CF 742 PEN and a CAFIB 20 ID card?   the instructions say i must be in possession of them, and i'm not.....
and without an issed sleeping bag, is that something i need to bring or will there be some down there to use?


----------



## Sharpey (24 Nov 2005)

The PEN form is your next of kin form, to inform them if something were to happen to you while on duty. You will fill those out numerous times in your career. The ID card is you Military ID, you will be recieving a temporary one at first, if you have not already.

As for the sleeping bag...if you have not been issued it yet, there is nothing you can do. If your Regiment holds sleeping bags in their QM for you to use, there is no reason they can not issue you one.


----------



## Manimal (25 Nov 2005)

the weather is really bad between here and BMQ area. no school buses running from outside the city in to the schools. so no kit today, but will the van still take up to TO for BMQ? it's stops in Owen Sound then to Barrie to pick a few up, and to TO. will this happen?


----------



## polo (25 Nov 2005)

The recruiting officer for Queen's York Rangers issued me and a couple others sleeping bags during our swear-in ceremony, but called and said they would issue them tonight so we would return them, we'll also be issued cots. So don't bring a sleeping bag, would be extra weight. 

Oi, I'm worried about the forms, all I was told to bring was the one to get my kit and uniform...they said everything else was for a parade night for admin.

Can't answer your bus/van question though I'm getting a ride.
Meet you tonight.


----------



## Manimal (27 Nov 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## Spazz (28 Nov 2005)

Manimal said:
			
		

> WOW!!!



haha, have a good time?


----------



## Manimal (29 Nov 2005)

well, it started out good, then we walked in.
did the cot set up, and well my sleeping bag zipper doesn't working, so i was too long, got yelled at, all that great stuff.
did the push ups, and abd exercises, couldn't breathe my mouth was so dry, wonder "what the hell did i do?"
and when all was over and we got into those bags to sleep, i little smile curled on my lips.

so yes, had a great time.
polo is in the same squad as me..... what do you know.


and the whole time i was there, i was damn grateful for all the advice here, four people didn't have boot polish, and some have never polished boots before. i took the advice and i practiced, i have damn shiny doc's, but my combats just passed inspection.... for the first weekend anyway!

thanks everyone.


----------



## polo (29 Nov 2005)

I agree, this forum is awesome with all of the helpful tips....even though most are for summer full-time BMQ but it still helps. Even though our our entire BMQ failed the cot set-up 3 times on the first day, by sunday all our timings were perfect..boo ya  

First weekend was great, for those joining you're going to be tired but have lots of damn fun...well that's what I call fun anyway.


----------



## ppcli4life (29 Nov 2005)

I have to agree BMQ is a good time i did it in june 2002 in quebec , prob the funnest time in training !! now i'm in 3rd ppcli in infantry serving under the para div . I love it and i'm leaving to afg. in april !!! i can't wait for my first over seas going !!


----------



## Spazz (29 Nov 2005)

Manimal said:
			
		

> well, it started out good, then we walked in.
> did the cot set up, and well my sleeping bag zipper doesn't working, so i was too long, got yelled at, all that great stuff.
> did the push ups, and abd exercises, couldn't breathe my mouth was so dry, wonder "what the hell did i do?"
> and when all was over and we got into those bags to sleep, i little smile curled on my lips.
> ...



sounds exciting. So what exactly did you do for the weekend. Just a bunch of p.t? how bout transportation?

ohh by the way, just got called for my aptitude test for dec 5!  ;D and I just applied 19th of nov.


----------



## Manimal (29 Nov 2005)

wow, that's pretty fast. it too a while for me to get to the AP testing.

we started off with some basic stuff, cot setting up, some PT, learned a little drill, and a lot of waiting for others to get their kits issued. a couple classes. they balance the "stressing you out" with some good jokes and fun stuff too, so at times you think "what the hell am i doing here" and other times you're thinking "i love this guy, he's great" the staff were amazing, and by that i mean amazingly hard, and amazingly supportive and encouraging. usually not at the same time!

i'm from up north a little, about two hours from the training area, so my unit provides transport for me and two others. one comes from Barrie with a MCpl on the staff. so far my rides have to be in the area most of the same weekends,  so it's good to go.
once down there, they transport everyone when needed by school bus.


----------



## GO!!! (29 Nov 2005)

ppcli4life said:
			
		

> I have to agree BMQ is a good time i did it in june 2002 in quebec , prob the funnest time in training !! now i'm in 3rd ppcli in infantry serving under the para div . I love it and i'm leaving to afg. in april !!! i can't wait for my first over seas going !!



Well, that's intersting for a few reasons.

1) There is no "Jaques Oulette" in the Jump Company. I know, because I'm in it.

2) The Jump Company is not, nor has it ever been in Shediac, New Brunswick.

3) Your face is on your MSN profile, and I don't know you, (we're a small company).

4) The Jump comapany is in Wx and Afghanistan right now, with the exception of the injured. 

You list "army (infantry)" as an interest on your profile, so I'm going to assume that you are a reservist. Since you put your location and pic up too, you won't be hard to find. 

Don't worry, I'll be in touch.   >    Most NCOs take a very dim view of this sort of thing.

You are a world class bull$hitter.     

Mods?


----------



## mac09 (29 Nov 2005)

I found a video of the reserves weekend training on this site a while back.  I have been searching for it for hours and cannot find it.  If anyone knows what heading it's labeled as, can they please reply to this message.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## AFireinside13 (29 Nov 2005)

Im on this weekend BMQ at FY too. Which section are you in guys? I was in 1 section.... i was the section senior this weekend, but now we are rotating. 
It was quite the saturday, going on 3 hours of sleep and then we spent that 6 hours getting our kit, JEEZE.


----------



## polo (30 Nov 2005)

'manimal' and i (polo) are in section 6
i have to say that the training was completely different from that in the video...
plus, i think you meant to say we were given 3 hours to sleep....the fact that they told us we would have a fire drill that night actually gave us...20 minutes of sleep lol...all anticipation...  at least today my eye stopped twitching from tiredness
but it was great


----------



## Manimal (1 Dec 2005)

i worked nights on the wednesday before, so i was in "night mode" and got about 10 mins sleep the first night. a noise fan woke me up, while waiting for that fire drill! grrrrrr


----------



## polo (1 Dec 2005)

Not to mention the lights that don't turn off....that's why I'm glad I didn't get a cot, all of the duffel bags stacked up actually blocked the light on saturday night...it's the little tricks, I hope I don't get issued a cot next parade night.


----------



## stewy (2 Dec 2005)

I was there as well, I'm in Sect 3, i think I maybe got 45mins of sleep the entire weekend.  We have the MCpl that is leading the PT and motivation sessions, suffice it to say we did quite a few more pushups and what not


----------



## Manimal (2 Dec 2005)

at first i found him very inspiring. now i'm more scared of him, but still very motivational! 
it's a healthy cross of fear and respect!


----------



## polo (2 Dec 2005)

I found him to be less scary because of his jokes during the lunch lineup..with a particular private.
He made me laugh too hard to be scared of him for the rest of my life.  ;D
But I do feel bad for you, being in his section and all. Good luck with that and all the push-ups I see from my line.


----------



## stewy (3 Dec 2005)

LOL, that was classic.  That's pretty much him in a nutshell, if you do it right, he's great and has a good sense of humour, if you screw up or dont work as a unit, you're gonna be in for it, I wouldnt have it any other way.  

On the sat while we were waiting to go back to the armoury we banged out about 140 pushups due to some mistakes that happened earlier in the day, suffice it to say that at the end of the evening when that persons pack was found and we had to do even more my arms were baked, doin the complete shake when he has us in extended pushup position for the 15 secs or so while he continues to correct us


----------



## polo (3 Dec 2005)

I was wondering what he was yelling about, other than the fact that there was a kit on the ground and he was kicking it..then I was really confused when he told everyone to do push-ups. ??? ushup:
If the person lost his/her pack then did he/she not notice it lying there later? 
I think he's great though, at least in way of getting us to be more responsible for our kits, saving us alot of time and money if we ever lose one.
I've been hearing someone in my section quit, and wondering why, we have really nice leaders and have not had it hard except for being slow getting our uniforms.


----------



## David Price (4 Dec 2005)

What did they get you guys to do for PT, other than pushups?


----------



## stewy (4 Dec 2005)

abs, wall sits, and of course running


----------



## David Price (4 Dec 2005)

How far/long did they make you run?


----------



## stewy (5 Dec 2005)

the first time not far really, like 5 laps, it was done last


----------



## polo (5 Dec 2005)

we were split into 2 rows, then did 50 jumping jacks
then we stretched, ran laps...ran...fast...did push-ups...
got into random groups and went to different stations: leg raises (they like those), sit-ups w/partner, wall-sits (fun, my personal favorite), triangle push-ups and double shoulder width push-ups
then we ran some more...ran as fast as we could (I in the sense that I ended up jogging at the end but passed everyone that was running really fast and had to walk...rabbit wins yay!)
Mpl got angry for some reason (yes, the funny one) and we got to do some push-ups...and leg raises...then at last breakfast!
It was worth it all for the waffles...ummmmm waffles.


----------



## David Price (5 Dec 2005)

YOU GUYS GOT WAFFLES?!?!

The fun never ends.......


----------



## Manimal (6 Dec 2005)

the waffles were so dry i could not swallow it.... and i can eat most things.

drink LOTS of water. and if you can, get some of that powder Gatorade and take it to mix the water, the extra salts on board will help fight that nasty dry mouth you get!


----------



## polo (6 Dec 2005)

hey now....the waffles were good, if you remembered to get the maple syrup, and they were great compared to the potatoes we had...every morning lol

I hope the gatorade tip works, I think I'll try it for this weekend

I wonder if we will have PT everyday now...or just one day again.


----------



## stewy (6 Dec 2005)

nothing could be worse than those powdered eggs we had the one morning, and I found the homefries were actually good.  As far as PT goes, im guessing we'll do some fri night, sat 5am, sun 5am.


----------



## polo (6 Dec 2005)

Oi, am I glad eggs make me sick and therefore I don't have to eat them..hehe lucky me.
Powdered?!?!? sounds gross!
PT...whoohoo?...lol 
I guess it's good I went to the gym sunday and am going today, not that it'll make much of a difference.
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Manimal (6 Dec 2005)

i was lucky enought to go on night shifts when i got back. i got out running twice on my days off. then with one day off of nights, i went to day shifts (12 hour shifts too) finished those up, and ended up with a bad chest infection. started the meds last night, and i've been bed ridden for two days. at least i'm getting good rest LOL..... i'm expecting things to be cleared up for this weekend.


----------



## polo (7 Dec 2005)

Yikes   
Tell them you're sick when you get there so they don't expect your best. 
Get better soon.

 :mg: don't want to be puking doing this!


----------



## stewy (7 Dec 2005)

definitely, and it seems we may be in for a small 2.5km march, possibly with our c7's on sunday


----------



## D-n-A (7 Dec 2005)

2.5km march.. thats it? Ruck March or FFO March?


----------



## polo (8 Dec 2005)

Hold on...I thought anything under 5 km at the beginning was a run...only a 2.5 km march? That doesn't sound right...sounds too short.


----------



## Manimal (8 Dec 2005)

2.5 might be a good first march to teach us how to march right. and everytime we screw up they stop us and fix it. 2.5km might take all damn day 



what's a FFO march?


----------



## D-n-A (8 Dec 2005)

FFO = Full Fighting Order

Basically, you're wearing your combats, webbing, helmet an have your weapon; and you run in formation, and do whatever the instructers want(ie dive into every muddle puddle, etc).   Most of the FFO marches I did we ran the whole time, only on one did we mix it with walking/running. They were all a lot longer than 2.5km, but our course officer was a PT god, and 90% of the instructers were infantry.


----------



## Manimal (8 Dec 2005)

this is our 2nd weekend, so i don't think it will be a FFO..... or at least i wouldn't expect it....but i'm wrong often!


----------



## polo (11 Dec 2005)

I heard that the new PT guy is a worse monster....in fact the comment about having the buckets there during PT is true...he runs marathons easily and expects us to do the same. We in for it...better start running...today!
PS 'Manimal' and I were moved into a new section as of the end of today (to sec.4) so if anyone in that section is on the forum feel free to email me, it's on my profile.
Anyway...how do we fit our combat coat, helmet, tac vest and extra clothes, towels and PT gear into the ruck sack...including running shoes and shoe/shave kit?...and lions and tigers and bears oh my!

Hopefully one of you can figure this out...I sure can't! I don't even think the combat jacket will fit into the ruck sack by itself, ha!


----------



## Manimal (11 Dec 2005)

yes, i've heard he's more then a PT monster, he's the PT god!  :crybaby:
it'll suck, but we love the suck ;D


----------



## David Price (12 Dec 2005)

PT Monster?  PT God?  A little worried here guys.  I start BMQ Jan.20 and thought I was in pretty good shape.  Now your talking about buckets?  What's the deal?  Does one guy do all of the PT instruction for all of the sections (for lack of a better word)?


----------



## Manimal (12 Dec 2005)

i was in great shape, and after a long string of events i lost some of where i was at. so i'm still not bad, but not as good as i could be.
it hasn't been horrible yet. it was tough, pretty tough, but it's do able. it's more about will power and pushing that little bit more then it is about PT. pain is just weakness leaving the body! suck it up, and push a little harder every time! it gets harder as you get better, just to keep pushing you to push more!

don't worry, the better your shape the better you'll do!
it's GREAT, i LOVE THIS STUFF


----------



## D-n-A (12 Dec 2005)

polo said:
			
		

> Anyway...how do we fit our combat coat, helmet, tac vest and extra clothes, towels and PT gear into the ruck sack...including running shoes and shoe/shave kit?...and lions and tigers and bears oh my!



Can't be to difficult, just role everything up really tight an cram it in there.

This for your ruckmarches? Consider yourselves lucky, when I did mine we had to cram in everything on the kitlist, plus a sandbag, fun fun
We wore our webbing though, didn't cram into into our ruck.


----------



## polo (13 Dec 2005)

It isn't for the ruckmarches (well it is but..) it's for the entire time we're there! It simply isn't large enough to fit EVERYTHING in! I'll try but I'll be leaving 2/3 of the kit list at home.


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Dec 2005)

Question:

Which unit(s) is running your course?

Ben


----------



## brin11 (13 Dec 2005)

polo said:
			
		

> It isn't for the ruckmarches (well it is but..) it's for the entire time we're there! It simply isn't large enough to fit EVERYTHING in! I'll try but I'll be leaving 2/3 of the kit list at home.



Wouldn't do this if I were you.  Have you been instructed yet on how to pack your rucksack?  If not, bring your stuff and someone will eventually show you.  If so, what's the problem?


----------



## polo (13 Dec 2005)

The unit...well I'm not sure but it's at Fort York (most of the time).

We haven't been instructed except for rain stuff goes here and tiolletries go there...on the kit list, it even says to bring a duffel bag on the list but now they apperantly don't want us to bring the duffel!?!?! so confusing...


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Dec 2005)

polo said:
			
		

> The unit...well I'm not sure but it's at Fort York (most of the time).



What are the Cap Badges of your instructors?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Dec 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> What are the Cap Badges of your instructors?




I'm not involved with the course but my unit's in the armoury, the instructors are a mix from all the 32 Bde units.


----------



## polo (13 Dec 2005)

There are 2 courses there now, 
mine has infantry(a bunch), atrillery(2), one armoured...that i know of


----------



## Hsu (13 Dec 2005)

hey polo i dont expect you to know me yet but im in sec 4 the asian dude with the glasses heh maybe you seen me walking around? anyways just want to welcome you to my section, personally i think my section is a real good section everyone helps eachother out, good motivation hell 4 out of 7 guys are officers!  but there a cool bunch of guys so feel free to get involved with us when you join our sec. my section really emphasis on teamwork which is why we are usually the first ones to finish the task or not usually the section getting yelled at ;D so when you join our section maybe you can let the other former members of sec 6 know that since i noticed a little tension goin on there on sat or was it sec 5?( i really do not mean to brag or offend if i did i apologize) its just that on sunday when we heard that our section cdmr was leaving and that we were getting new members the section had a talk and that we were not goin to drop our standards. you were section senior during the weekend right? so you should have some experience with the guys from sec6,talk to them and let them know what are our expectations are TEAMWORK! if we help eachother out im sure you guys wont be doing as much push ups as before or if you guys have problems ask us and well be more than happy to help you guys infact on sunday i helped out one guy from ur section dont remember the name but he was the one having a little difficulty with drill? anyways once again welcome to sec4...wow my first post is a long one eh? lol


----------



## Manimal (14 Dec 2005)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't do this if I were you.   Have you been instructed yet on how to pack your rucksack?   If not, bring your stuff and someone will eventually show you.   If so, what's the problem?



we were instructed how to pack our rucksacks and what to put in it. and we were told to pack a kit bag (duffle) and when mine was done. i wore the tac vest, helmet strapped to it. and even with my jacket on. the kit bag was still pretty full. that's bringing ONLY what's on the kit list.

i plan to put my PT in my valice.
pack the top of the ruck a little tighter. maybe even add a small stuff sac somewhere to the out side.....but i could see using non issued kit as a problem .....


----------



## stewy (16 Dec 2005)

the only way i can see getting all the shit in is to cut back a little bit on what to bring, cut the rain suit, only 1 extra uniform, no extra boots, and small pt stuff, cut the shavin kit to as small as possible, still doin all that I can see no way possible to get your winter jacket in there too.  This past weekend I had my ruck fairly full and my kit bag was pretty full


----------



## polo (16 Dec 2005)

Hopefully someone will reply to packing suggestions or else how to attach a duffel bag to the rucksack...it would pretty much suck if we ended up doing a ruck march in the rain w/o coats!  :blotto:

One more week of school! WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## Manimal (16 Dec 2005)

it can be done.
i used my bivy as a stuff sac, folded it in to a nice bag, and used bungee cords to strap it on the outside between my valice and air mattress.
i put my PT kit and my 2nd pair of boots in it. the stuff is packed tight, but i can carry it, and get to all the stuff without too much trouble!
it will require a couple packing/unpacking to get it right, but it's pretty bombproof now.


----------



## polo (18 Dec 2005)

Bombproof hehe..
Anyway, is the bivy the small bag thing or what? (I should probably get off my ass and look at all the labels but hey lol)
Is it on the kit list anyway, was it supposed to go into the valise origonally?


----------



## Hsu (19 Dec 2005)

the bivy is the bag that looks a little like a sleeping bag but its made of gortex and yes its suppose to go in the valice on the bottom


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2005)

You will find the bivvy bag to be one of the best pieces of kit....EVER!


----------



## stewy (3 Jan 2006)

time off for good behaviour is almost over, has anyone got a solution for the kit problem yet, I like the bivy bag idea, question though, how did you fold it and where/how did you attach it to your ruck


----------



## Manimal (3 Jan 2006)

i used bungee cords. but i emailed my Sec. Com. he told me 

"  Bring only what is on the kit list however, if it all does not fit into your ruck then utilize you duffle bag"


----------



## D-n-A (3 Jan 2006)

Do you guys keep the bivvy bag squased down on the very botterm an throw the sleeping bag, etc ontop? Or do you do it the smart way; put the bivvy bag in, open it up, an put your sleeping bag, etc inside of it, that way it keeps everything dry.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Jan 2006)

I keep my sleeping bag and such in the bivvy bag, already all set up, squished at the bottom of the valise...and then have the Ground sheet folded at the opening, wash basin is at the very bottom of the valise...The first thing I'll take out at the top, the last at the bottom


----------



## GO!!! (3 Jan 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I keep my sleeping bag and such in the bivvy bag, already all set up, squished at the bottom of the valise...and then have the Ground sheet folded at the opening, *wash basin * is at the very bottom of the valise...The first thing I'll take out at the top, the last at the bottom



Why in gods name would you put a wash basin in your rucksack or valise - is this on someones kit list?

That stuff is supposed to stay with the CQ!


----------



## Manimal (4 Jan 2006)

it wasn't on the kit list, but what's CQ?


----------



## GO!!! (4 Jan 2006)

The CQ is a Company Quartermaster - the "beans and bullets" guys who are part of your company. He is the one that drops off water and rations in the field, and stores your weapons and other kit when you are not. He is almost always a WO, and will have 2-5 storemen working for him.

When you stop your operation/exercise, a good CQ will usually be there with water heaters, hot food and your follow up kit (which contains shave kit and wash basins)so you can get a shave and a bit of a wash every few days, or he will have it all set up back at your base camp. 

I guess it is a course thing, because I've never heard of anyone bringing a wash basin to the field! It's big, easily broken, shiny, and unnecessary - but if your course staff says so - do it!


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Jan 2006)

I've had it on kit lists before...I don't really care much as my ruck ususally doesn't leave the back of my pod...plus I put it in and didn't bother taking it out...eh..

keep in mind, the guys who make up my kit list are the guys who want me to put 2 extra pairs of socks in the front pouchs of my TV


----------



## Manimal (5 Jan 2006)

thank you,


----------



## polo (5 Jan 2006)

For the valise question, I read in one of the handouts..can't remember which that you are supposed to line it with a heavy-duty garbage bag for water protection as well as your main ruck pouch. I put the hood on the bottom, then bivi, then ground cover then outer sleeping bag, then inner sleeping bag.

Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Jan 2006)

Is it that cold where you guys are that you need the two sleeping bags together?

Why use a garbage bag to line the valise, the bivvy bag is goretex(waterproof) an you can put everything into that.


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Jan 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Is it that cold where you guys are that you need the two sleeping bags together?More comfy to sit on.
> 
> Why use a garbage bag to line the valise, the bivvy bag is goretex(waterproof) an you can put everything into that.Old School pre gortex, (and nothing stays waterproof).


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jan 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Is it that cold where you guys are that you need the two sleeping bags together?
> 
> Why use a garbage bag to line the valise, the bivvy bag is goretex(waterproof) an you can put everything into that.


It is called "Redundant Safety" and will protect everthing still in the Valise when you have removed the Gortex Bivvy Bag.....for instance, the other half of your sleeping bag, or perhaps your clothes.


----------



## Manimal (5 Jan 2006)

well damn that makes sense!!!


----------



## GO!!! (5 Jan 2006)

Additionally, one water crossing taught me that gore tex is not water proof, it is water resistant. Your sleeping bags will absorb water through the gore tex and valise if laid in a puddle, swamp or mud (like all good patrol bases). This gives you wet sleeping bags, which are cold, and as an added bonus - extremely heavy.

As George said, this will keep the remainder of the contents of the bag dry when the bivy bag is out, and can be used for other things, like keeping your ration garbage in, and waterproofing radios/GPS etc. In the event of a fording or surprise helo casting, your ruck will float with a double bag valise - even if it weighs 80 - 100lbs dry.

Most people I know double bag the sleeping bags in garbage bags or some of the commercial substitutes (seal bags etc.) If you fall through the ice, or get hypothermia, the sleeping bags will save your life, so it is best to care for them.


----------



## stewy (13 Jan 2006)

aparantly BMQ 3 is starting next weekend, so expect 3 classes at once in the armoury


----------



## polo (13 Jan 2006)

Oh man, I saw one of them last weekend...everything's going to be so crowded...can just imagine how long the food lines are going to be! Ah well...see you next weekend.


----------



## chrisf (13 Jan 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Why in gods name would you put a wash basin in your rucksack or valise - is this on someones kit list?



I've always got mine in my valise for core signals exercises, as we're mounted, all the kit we need, we bring with us, no follow-up kit... I'm guessing the same goes for most mounted troops. Never use the thing though... usually shave out of my canteen cup.


----------



## Manimal (14 Jan 2006)

will BMQ 3 be at fort York too?


----------



## polo (16 Jan 2006)

I heard it was and last weekend one private showed up at Ft. York.


----------



## Manimal (16 Jan 2006)

i got a list that says they are at moss park....but?!?
guess it doesn't matter too much, and we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## stewy (17 Jan 2006)

one of the guys in bmq 3 is in my coy. he said york armouries, so im gonna expect 3 groups, wheee


----------



## Manimal (17 Jan 2006)

well it should be fun, and a lot noisier!
got to like two groups of fire pickets at night walking around, talking and lettin' those doors slam shut, now we'll have three groups. lol


----------



## polo (17 Jan 2006)

Ya, not to mention sentries too...which I think we'll probably begin soon enough!


----------



## Pyromechanica (18 Jan 2006)

Hey Polo!

It's Leung... so hows the course going for ya?

Just wondering 

I'm going to assume you are either on First Aid or the C7 shoot.


----------



## polo (18 Jan 2006)

It's going great! Too bad we haven't had much of a chance to talk. 
I'm going to be studying for my exams over this weekend (which is the course weekend)...not too sure if it's such a good idea. 
This is the fourth weekend, have the swim test, yay, but we haven't gotten to first aid.

TTYL


----------



## Pyromechanica (18 Jan 2006)

Wow it's just the fourth weekend? 

I guess you had a holiday break then that's why.
Or perhaps I just haven't seen you in a while haha.

Swim test? I never did one... hmm I wonder if it's a new requirement.

Well, good luck on your exams. But don't miss a weekend unless you can get it approved by your platoon officer.


----------



## polo (19 Jan 2006)

I'm just going to bring study notes for our five minute breaks on the weekend, don't plan to miss it though.
But, we did get a nice three week break though


----------



## JBP (19 Jan 2006)

For all you FNG's, I have quite a few possibly helpful and/or interesting PDF files on my computer that are availible for any of you that want them. One of them is the official instructions on how to put together your rucksack - properly, step by step. Some other stuff is just cool/fun and interesting to read, like the CF Unarmed Combat Instruction Manual... 

If any of you want it, personal message me.

Joe


----------



## StormTrooper (24 Jan 2006)

Ahh! How you guys doing. Just noticed this thread, and realized that I'm on the same course as you guys. I was the section senior of 1 Section this past weekend, if you can remember me. Btw, am I the only one having trouble stuffing the things into the one ruck sack or what? I guess we are no longer required to bring everything thats on the packing list.. Or are we?


----------



## polo (24 Jan 2006)

The to-be officers in my section just told me to cut what we don't use, but i'm not sure about the rain gear because the weather has been all screwy. If you have problems packing the ruck sack put your PT gear in under your sleeping bag, ditch the extra boots, cut everything as simple as possible...have you ever washed your hair w/soap, it saves space!


----------



## foerestedwarrior (24 Jan 2006)

Well, I would say that unless you are told to bring both sleeping bags, you only need one, it will cut way down on space. For lineing the ruck, you can pick up large volume drybags at Crappy Tire for a few bucks. They are bright yellow, so make sure they dont stick out, or drop more money on a real "Seal Bag", they come in mat black.

The stuff you are talking about, You should easily be able to fit it all in your ruck, you must not have enough determination.

Manimal, are you from Owen Sound? if so, do you parade with the unit? 

Also, who is this PT god you speak of?


----------



## hhour48 (24 Jan 2006)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Also, who is this PT god you speak of?



Hint #1: he has no hair


----------



## polo (24 Jan 2006)

Hint #2: his name starts with Mc or Mac


----------



## foerestedwarrior (24 Jan 2006)

LOL, ya, hes pretty quick, but there are worse people to have for a PT instructor. He is understanding of somepeople......Though it may be hard, you will be better off for sticking through a hard PT session. Remember, MABY 10% of Canadians activley exercise, so be one of them, and keep it up after your course.


----------



## hhour48 (24 Jan 2006)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> there are worse people to have for a PT instructor.



Definitely, considering some have no clue what they are doing and think it is fun to just run troops into the ground.

Personally, I would refrain from using the word "worse" towards this particular individual, since his experience as a fitness instructor is second to none. He also happens to own and operate a very successful fitness business as his civilian occupation (those of you taking 32CBG PLQ in the past 3 years should have encountered him and some of his staff).

In my experience, the only instructor whose PT was tougher, was a certain R22R WO with a nickname "TP"


----------



## polo (24 Jan 2006)

Now I'm not sure if we're talking about the same person here.


----------



## hhour48 (24 Jan 2006)

trust me, we are


----------



## foerestedwarrior (24 Jan 2006)

Bratok said:
			
		

> Definitely, considering some have no clue what they are doing and think it is fun to just run troops into the ground.
> 
> Personally, I would refrain from using the word "worse" towards this particular individual, since his experience as a fitness instructor is second to none. He also happens to own and operate a very successful fitness business as his civilian occupation (those of you taking 32CBG PLQ in the past 3 years should have encountered him and some of his staff).
> 
> In my experience, the only instructor whose PT was tougher, was a certain R22R WO with a nickname "TP"



I think you took my statements wrong. I think his PT is byfar one of the best I have done. I dont get much bennifit from most of the PT I do with reserve army stuff because I do alot of PT outside the army...but he is VERY good at what he does.


----------



## StormTrooper (26 Jan 2006)

Few swim test photos from our course: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&defaultjoin=and&field=Keywords&op=contains&value=+&field=Keywords&op=contains&value=bmq&field=Shoot+Date&op=on+or+after&value=01%2F01%2F2006&field=Shoot+Date&op=on+or+before&value=06%2F06%2F2006&site=combatcamera&catalog=photos&template=results_e.np&sorton=IPTC%20-%20DateCreated&ascending=0


----------



## polo (26 Jan 2006)

These are awesome, thanks.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jan 2006)

> As a new recruit in the Canadian Forces Army Reserve, they will participate in an 11 weekend Basic Military Qualification Course (BMQ) that will be followed with three weekends of Soldier Qualification (SQ) training.



When did Reserve SQ get so short? Only 3 weekends? Is it a typo or for real?


Also, how come some people on your course aren't wearing helmet covers? An others have scrim nets(with an without scrim) while others don't?


----------



## Manimal (26 Jan 2006)

it's more then 3 weekends, i think it's three full weeks. but it's not a weekend course.
not everyone was issued net, covers or scrims for the helmets. sooooo. we're all different. some don't even have tac vests.

man, never thought i'd have my ugly mug on a DND website. mom would be so proud lol.


----------



## AFireinside13 (27 Jan 2006)

HaHa, theres me! 
the tool holding the rifle with his glasses.... I wish my contacts were wearable for 24hours, so i wouldn't have to wear those glasses. 
I didn't realize anyone actually added to this thread after my last post, sweet. 
How did you guys like the swim test? i loved jumping off that 10m diving board at the end. Its not a plane, but i guess it will do for now.  I'm glad the NCOs let us do that, it definitely brought the course together. It seems like people are sticking with the sections and units too much. We should play some team sports to help with the cohesion of the course. I only know a select few outside 1 section. 
I love the PT on this course, feel great afterwards, but theres not really any team building other than the "scrambles" for the ketchup or syrup at breakfast.


----------



## polo (27 Jan 2006)

We should play ranger ball, that would get some platoon spirit going!


----------



## foerestedwarrior (27 Jan 2006)

The three weekends sound like the Pre-SQ. It is just a weapon famil and shoot(c6, c9). Then they will go to meaford for 3 weeks this summer and do the full SQ.


----------



## polo (27 Jan 2006)

I thought that 'pre-SQ' was now the last bit of the last weekend in BMQ, SQ is definitely 3 weeks long.


----------



## Manimal (20 Feb 2006)

any one from 3 section here? PM'd one that might be. message or email me please! need contact info.
thanks


----------



## rhino (23 Feb 2006)

what you need?


----------



## Gordon (23 Feb 2006)

I have missed a weekend of my BMQ. Does anyone have any idea what will happen?
 I was told to show up next weekend with everything the army ever gave me so i am guessing i am getting kicked off course. any info would be great.


----------



## Manimal (23 Feb 2006)

rhino said:
			
		

> what you need?



i need emails of 3 sec if you have them, or PM me and i'll type to you there


----------



## polo (23 Feb 2006)

Depending on the weekend's training things will be different. If you are on BMQ you most likely will not be kicked off. For this specific BMQ they told us that this weekend can be made up, and we are basically bringing everything we were issued to the next weekend. If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## Juvat (24 Feb 2006)

All depends on what was missed that weekend.  Find out through your chain.


----------



## Manimal (28 Feb 2006)

why are we bringing everything? i don't remember hearing anything about that.


----------



## AFireinside13 (28 Feb 2006)

Is anyone else having troubles getting all that kit into their left side pouch? I can get the rain suit in, but thats it! Nevermind sockets and all that jazz!


----------



## polo (28 Feb 2006)

Exactly which pouch or pocket or whatever is the rain suit supposed to fit in the TV? I can't even imagine the raingear fitting in by itself!


----------



## Manimal (28 Feb 2006)

i have my jacket in one pocket, and the pants in the other, i can't fit them in the same one. i tried for over an  hour. i'm too big, pockets too small.

all that other stuff?!?! i don't have it yet from the unit so i can't say how i'm going to get it in.


----------



## AFireinside13 (2 Mar 2006)

Yeah, in one pocket we need to have our rain suit, foot powder, extra socks and there was something else... whatever it was, i just can't get it in that pouch. I had to sit on it to get my rain suit in, it just can't hold that much!


----------



## Manimal (2 Mar 2006)

i nearly broke my finger, but i got both pants and jacket of the rain suit in that one pocket. it will only sap shut, the top just covers the rip of the pocket, but will not velcro shut! nothing else is going in, and it's only coming out if there is a hurrican. 

i life will be taken if it comes out during inspection
 :threat: :threat: :threat: :threat:   lol


----------



## Newsbite (3 Mar 2006)

In My left side puch, I can only get my rain pants in.


----------



## polo (3 Mar 2006)

I got the rain suit complete in, and put the bug spray and a mini foot powder into the pocket on the pouch, I put the extra socks in with the 1 field dressing I have. Seemed to work pretty well, had trouble getting the canteen cup into the pouch for it though. Put the ballistic eyewear in the pocket on the canteen pouch and the hard case for the eyewear in the front right pouch.


----------



## a_24 (21 Mar 2006)

Im from BMQ1 at Fort York, But we're almost done... anyways the raincoat and stuff is easy to get in first put both pairs (top and bottoms) together on top of oneanother and fold them in width so they are narrower, then just roll them up together. I find it easier this way, but if u need to just take one out u gotta unwrap both. 

Have fun up in meaford on ur nav ex and gas hut. The hut was fun, cuz they only had mask's for half the people so after the first bunch got snot and barf in theres we had to use em.


----------



## Manimal (25 Mar 2006)

damn glad i have my own mask from my unit LOL


----------



## StormTrooper (25 Mar 2006)

Haha.. I'll be sure to go in with the first group


----------



## polo (27 Mar 2006)

No doubt, me too...hopefully they WON'T get the hi-6 and anti-con...wouldn't you feel just wonderful sticking two needles into your thighs after the gas hut....Manimal, don't even answer lol.


----------



## Juvat (27 Mar 2006)

I hear that rainsuits will be very handy this weekend ^-^


----------



## polo (29 Mar 2006)

I use weather.ca, it has a forecast that hasn't been wrong for me yet. It's going to rain and be warm, then by sunday it'll be 0 low and 1 high.


----------



## Manimal (30 Mar 2006)

it's GOING TO BE MUDDY!
i'd bet on rain, but the mud in this area is really nice all week.
it's been really warm out up here. working outside the last two days with no coat on.
but remember, when we were at York, and going outside without coats on, or enjoying all that sunny weather, it's was storming up here, or at least be cold enough to suck, it's nothing like TO up here!


----------



## StormTrooper (2 Apr 2006)

polo said:
			
		

> No doubt, me too...hopefully they WON'T get the hi-6 and anti-con...wouldn't you feel just wonderful sticking two needles into your thighs after the gas hut....Manimal, don't even answer lol.



Phew... Only a simulation  ;D


----------



## polo (4 Apr 2006)

I was so disappointed...after working up to actually doing it and then thinking maybe I broke it from hitting too hard (or too many times when it didn't work)   Lol. Time to heal the blisters before next weekend!  :threat: 
This is gonna be fun  :sniper:  :blotto:


----------



## AFireinside13 (5 Apr 2006)

When I was talking to the Seargent Major he said it was a trick, and i dont know if you guys noticed, or bothered to actually read the HI-6 needles, but they say for training purposes only, not a real needle kinda thing.  When we got them and I read it, i knew they were yanking our chains.


----------



## davidk (5 Apr 2006)

It just takes a bit of common sense. Why would they give you an auto-injector after being in a room full of CS gas? Protesters get hit with it all the time...you don't see cops tear-gassing rioters and then handing out needles...

Good on your DS for giving the dummies to you, though. At least it adds a bit of realism to it, we never did that on my course.


----------



## Manimal (6 Apr 2006)

we were told there was no medication in them, in a round about way, but they kept saying it was a real needle in it.
it's strange to train people with real needles (even diabetic training starts off with an orange) but it's the army. i figured normal needle with no medication LOL.  i was disapointed, gas hut, sticking self deep with a needle on purpose, the day would have been complete.


----------



## polo (6 Apr 2006)

Anyone bringing their PT kit for the range and last field weekend?


----------



## StormTrooper (6 Apr 2006)

polo said:
			
		

> Anyone bringing their PT kit for the range and last field weekend?



I don't think I'm gonna be bringing it this time either. BMQ 1 never did PT while they were on the field...


----------



## AFireinside13 (8 May 2006)

AAANNNDDD We're Done. Gratz Polo on your reward and to the rest of us "lucky bastards" who completed the course; Definitly a brand new experience for me. I loved it. Good luck in the future guys and gals.


----------



## polo (8 May 2006)

Thanks, hey make sure you get an email from me about the course party, if not PM me and I'll send it to you again. If you have anyone else's email of people on course ask if they got the msg about the party because I'm missing a couple of them.


----------



## Juvat (9 May 2006)

Congrats to you all.  Many compliments were given about the parade I hear.....good job.  All the best in the rest of your courses.


----------



## polo (16 May 2006)

Apparently someone taped the parade and a couple were outta step, but it was no where near as bad as the rehearsals, when we couldn't hear the CO when he had his back to us....the front heard open order march and the back heard order arms. LMAO. It was great.  :crybaby: gonna miss it


----------



## AFireinside13 (16 May 2006)

no your not.


----------



## StormTrooper (16 May 2006)

polo said:
			
		

> Apparently someone taped the parade and a couple were outta step, but it was no where near as bad as the rehearsals, when we couldn't hear the CO when he had his back to us....the front heard open order march and the back heard order arms. LMAO. It was great.  :crybaby: gonna miss it



Haha, yeah, that was pretty funny.. We did fairly well on the grad parade, I watched it on tape after, and it looked pretty impressive - however, when we were told to halt, the guys at the back didn't hear it because of the band, and were pretty close to bumping into each other =) But anyway, congrats everyone.. Looking forward to seeing you guys at the party


----------



## polo (23 May 2006)

Isn't it funny how 24 people said to me either on the phone or by email that they would come to the party, and only about 10 showed up?!?! Wow, we need more lessons in technology, the technology of the telephone, email and using the brain!   
See you people on SQ. Oh, and beware, some people at the party plan on doing some missions on SQ for the ones that didn't show. Just a warning.


----------

